# Spice barn



## jlmacc (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello guys,

 I was wondering how many of you have tried Spice barns spices.I just did a a little shopping for some spices I needed.I usually use penzeys,but Spice barn seemed a little cheaper so I thought I would give them a go.Are these quality spices?I hope so because they are on there way,lol.Have a great weekend!


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 26, 2011)

I have bought from spice barn before, good prices, No problems here.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2011)

I have used their spices and have no complaints


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2011)

jl, I have used The Spice House in Illinois and had no problem. Always fresh.


----------



## jlmacc (Mar 26, 2011)

cool,

i got a pound of parika,chilli powder,garlic powder,onion powder,and a couple dip mixes coming.Can't wait to mix up Jeffs rub with some quality spices!


----------



## jlmacc (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys,

I got my shipment of spices!I made jeff's rub as soon as I got them.I have to say what a difference quality spices make!I thought it was good before,but even better now.I was wondering how do you guys store your spices?I just got a new garage fridge and was wondering if any of you store them in the fridge?I have extra room now and was thinking about doing that.....


----------



## retread (Apr 22, 2011)

We store our main stocks in the freezer, here at chez Retread


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a vac sealer for mine. I would think the moisture in the fridge or freezer would be an issue.


----------



## richk (Mar 28, 2012)

JLMACC

I have used the spice barn for many spices and love it. It is a quality product and shipping is fast. The only negative would be if they could carry dry cheeses,(cheddar,mozzarella,ETC. You will be happy with there products and usually less expensive than there competition


----------



## alelover (Mar 29, 2012)

For long term storage the freezer is OK. But if they will be used regularly store in a cool dark place. In and out of a freezer will cause them to condensate and you don't want that.


----------



## sam3 (Mar 30, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> jl, I have used The Spice House in Illinois and had no problem. Always fresh.


X2.


----------



## biggronn (Dec 27, 2012)

Funny, I just answered the same question to another member. I buy my spices at Pendrys.(sp). I grow my own peppers for flakes and powders. I freeze everything in jars. Have stuff that's 5 years old and still good!Gonna look up Spice Barn. I love saving money.


----------

